
Ask HN: How to recover from accepting low pay (UK)? - e_m_a
I&#x27;m in the position where I have accepted a low paying job offer straight out of University as a  Software Engineer. I should have negotiated but personal circumstances at the time lead me to accept the offer quick.<p>I enjoy my job, the workplace is good and my colleagues are great. Ideally would like to stay at the same workplace. There are good opportunities for advancement in the future and I&#x27;m learning more each day.<p>I&#x27;ve been given a substantial percentage pay rise today that still leaves me underpaid. I&#x27;m not sure where to go from here.
======
saratateno
Tell them. A good manager will appreciate your honesty; if they can't afford
to pay you more right now for whatever reason then at least it's an
opportunity to discuss it and you can decide what to do from there. But if
they can afford it and don't want to lose you, then you'll get a pay rise.
#win.

------
paktek123
I'd say if asking for a pay rise doesn't pay off hang in there until you have
around 6 months+ under your belt then move on. An alternative can also be to
keep looking, you can still leave on very short notice in your probation
period.

